# Question re: True Type Rhinestone Fonts



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a question regarding the TT rhinestone fonts. I am waiting on my Corel 6 update to arrive, but am using the fonts and designs I currently have with my GX-24 cutter.

I have downloaded both TT rhinestone fonts from TRW and Easy Stone. I haven't had any trouble with the TRW ones, but I cannot figure out how the Easy Stones fonts work. Are they only workable in the Easy Stone program?

Example: I can enter a line of text into CutStudio or Adobe Illustrator, and change the font to the EST Athletic Keychain Regular. It comes in around 2-3 mm tall. If I change the text properties to 25.4mm (1"), it remains at the tiny size. If I change the overall box dimension properties to 25.4mm tall, it does enlarge it to 1". However, the circles are not round; they are round-cornered squares.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have never used Cut Studio and have never used Illustrator with any of the rhinestone fonts (I always use Corel), but have you tried to break apart the font and replace the dots to the size stones that you need? I have done this many times with most rhinestone fonts and it works great. I hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess I didn't explain my problem well, but you can see from the attached screen shot what I am referring to. The top "TEST" is an Easy Stone font at 25.4mm, and the bottom is a TRW font at 25.4mm. This is why I am wondering if the Easy Stone TT fonts are program specific, or if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

gailevans said:


> I guess I didn't explain my problem well, but you can see from the attached screen shot what I am referring to. The top "TEST" is an Easy Stone font at 25.4mm, and the bottom is a TRW font at 25.4mm. This is why I am wondering if the Easy Stone TT fonts are program specific, or if I'm doing something wrong.


You are comparing apples and oranges... Those are two different fonts so you really can't compare them in the way you are.... 

That said perhaps this will better explain how to work with Rhinestone Fonts in general...

Not specific to Easy Stone Fonts but all Rhinestone Fonts.

Easy Stone™ CorelDRAW Rhinestone Macro - Resizing TTF Rhinestone Fonts - YouTube

My guess even is you take two TRW fonts and make the same comparison you would see a difference...

It really depends on the font and the way it was made....


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you Kevin. The video was very helpful. I'm new at the rhinestone functions, and also Corel, as I've been primarily working in Illustrator/Photoshop for graphics. I guess I was confused why the one TT font wouldn't resize as a font and the other one would. I didn't expect the circles to be correct when resizing though, since I do understand the size of the font is dependent on stone size.

Today I received and installed my Corel X6 upgrade, so will be also downloading trial versions of rhinestone software. It's going to be quite a learning curve, as I am not used to working in Corel either. I'm glad there are so many videos available to explain all the bells and whistles.


----------

